# New type 1.5 trying to put on weight.



## Teuchter (Mar 14, 2016)

Hi.  I'm in London, diagnosed type 2 in 2014, then LADA / type 1.5 in Feb 2016.  I take levomir & novorapid.  My blood sugars are falling and I hope to level out at normal levels in the next few weeks, but I'm also trying to put on some weight.  Is anyone else in the same boat?


----------



## pottersusan (Mar 14, 2016)

there are a few of us on here in similar boats. Fat and protein are good ways. I need to eat frequently, which gives me problems with my insulin. I don't know what it'll do to a Type 2.


----------



## Robin (Mar 14, 2016)

Teuchter said:


> Hi.  I'm in London, diagnosed type 2 in 2014, then LADA / type 1.5 in Feb 2016.  I take levomir & novorapid.  My blood sugars are falling and I hope to level out at normal levels in the next few weeks, but I'm also trying to put on some weight.  Is anyone else in the same boat?


Hello, Teuchter, and welcome to the forum. I was in the same situation 9 years ago, at diagnosis. Misdiagnosed as a Type 2, then correctly diagnosed Type 1. I was losing weight at the rate of a couple of pounds a week, but I found that once I got going on the insulin, I regained it fairly rapidly without much effort, until I got back to my normal weight, when I seemed to stabilise. Before I got on to insulin, I was snacking on non carby things like nuts and avocado to get some calories into me.


----------



## Teuchter (Mar 14, 2016)

I've been told by the hospital to take at least 40g carbs per meal with insulin to compensate, and to snack on low carb things (max 10g) without insulin.  I need about 2500 calls a day for now. They also take a dim view of that other forum so I'm here to see what people are saying on the high/low carb debate.


----------



## Teuchter (Mar 14, 2016)

Robin said:


> Hello, Teuchter, and welcome to the forum. I was in the same situation 9 years ago, at diagnosis. Misdiagnosed as a Type 2, then correctly diagnosed Type 1. I was losing weight at the rate of a couple of pounds a week, but I found that once I got going on the insulin, I regained it fairly rapidly without much effort, until I got back to my normal weight, when I seemed to stabilise. Before I got on to insulin, I was snacking on non carby things like nuts and avocado to get some calories into me.


 And thanks for the warm welcome


----------



## Teuchter (Mar 14, 2016)

Robin said:


> Hello, Teuchter, and welcome to the forum. I was in the same situation 9 years ago, at diagnosis. Misdiagnosed as a Type 2, then correctly diagnosed Type 1. I was losing weight at the rate of a couple of pounds a week, but I found that once I got going on the insulin, I regained it fairly rapidly without much effort, until I got back to my normal weight, when I seemed to stabilise. Before I got on to insulin, I was snacking on non carby things like nuts and avocado to get some calories into me.


I've stocked up on almonds and avocado.  The dietician told me to go easy on cheese, but to try humous or peanut butter on toast for snacks.  That surprised me, but the peanut butter is delicious.


----------



## grovesy (Mar 14, 2016)

Welcome, but unable to help on gaining weight.


----------



## Robin (Mar 14, 2016)

There was a useful thread on low carb snacks here.
https://forum.diabetes.org.uk/boards/threads/carbohydrate-free-or-low-carbohydrate-snacks.57509/
There's also a thread somewhere about how many carbs people generally eat, only I can't find it. The general opinion seemed to be that some people ultra low carbed, others tried to keep them lower, and some found they got on better with a diet that included slower release carbs. I think the ultra low carbers tend to be type 2 s controlling by diet and exercise, and also some type 1s who find carbs mainline straight into the bloodstream, and low carbing works well for them. On the other hand, there are some Type 1s who find low carb/very slow release carb means their meals get into the bloodstream too slowly match their insulin, and they hypo after a meal, so including more carbs is what works for them. ( I'm one of those!) Though I think most people on here find that a load of white bread, pasta or white rice isn't a good idea, from the point of view of causing spikes in your blood sugar.
I think what I'm saying in a long winded way, is that most people experiment and find what's right for them, as everyone's body reacts differently.


----------



## Copepod (Mar 14, 2016)

Welcome to the forum, Teuchter. Your story sounds similar to mine 20 years ago, except I was never diagnosed type 2. After starting on insulin, I gradually put on weight without any specific actions.


----------



## Teuchter (Mar 15, 2016)

Robin said:


> There was a useful thread on low carb snacks here.
> https://forum.diabetes.org.uk/boards/threads/carbohydrate-free-or-low-carbohydrate-snacks.57509/
> There's also a thread somewhere about how many carbs people generally eat, only I can't find it. The general opinion seemed to be that some people ultra low carbed, others tried to keep them lower, and some found they got on better with a diet that included slower release carbs. I think the ultra low carbers tend to be type 2 s controlling by diet and exercise, and also some type 1s who find carbs mainline straight into the bloodstream, and low carbing works well for them. On the other hand, there are some Type 1s who find low carb/very slow release carb means their meals get into the bloodstream too slowly match their insulin, and they hypo after a meal, so including more carbs is what works for them. ( I'm one of those!) Though I think most people on here find that a load of white bread, pasta or white rice isn't a good idea, from the point of view of causing spikes in your blood sugar.
> I think what I'm saying in a long winded way, is that most people experiment and find what's right for them, as everyone's body reacts differently.



Thanks. That snack list is helpful.  I guess you are right; it's all about experimentation and monitoring.  

Until recently I thought I was a type 2, but with totally uncontrolled blood sugars. That made me very anxious, because I thought it was doing something wrong with my diet.  I read up on all the advice about switching to a low-carb diet, which of course made no difference.  Now that I'm on insulin and have a LADA diagnosis, I have to learn a load more stuff, but it seems that for the meantime I just need to put on some weight by increasing the amount I eat.  I'm moaning a little because virtually all the diet advice is for type 2s trying to lose weight.  Ideally I want to put on muscle rather than belly fat, but to be honest, a belly would be a bonus right now.


----------



## Teuchter (Mar 15, 2016)

Copepod said:


> Welcome to the forum, Teuchter. Your story sounds similar to mine 20 years ago, except I was never diagnosed type 2. After starting on insulin, I gradually put on weight without any specific actions.


That's reassuring.  The weight is gaining very slowly, which is good.


----------



## trophywench (Mar 15, 2016)

Hi Teuchter!

I'd be happy to donate my belly - if only you can devise a way of doing that!!  LOL

Well as well as not fighting shy of dietary fats (cos they  don't cause hardening of the arteries - or affect your LDL cholesterol numbers, contrary to the assertations of a million medics in the past) - so butter that toast (not low fat  spread, please) and DO eat cheese for snacks.

Have some nice juicy high carb fruit - oranges, mangoes, pineapple.  If you have it as 'pudding' you won't need a separate jab for it, it will be counted within the meal bolus.  I haven't said 'banana' because they tend to be a bit filling and you may not want any more bulk.

But you could eat them (or anything - Hot X Bun, nice lump of rich fruit cake, etc LOL) as snacks and jab for them - as long as you don't do it ALL the while, so you are constantly insulin stacking, it will be fine.


----------



## HOBIE (Mar 15, 2016)

All my life I have been a skinny rake. Diagnosed age 3. I used to race catamarans nationally. You had to be 10st 10. I was not & had to carry Bricks on my boat.  Sill won    Welcome & good luck


----------



## AlisonM (Mar 15, 2016)

Hi Teuchter, with a name like that you're in London? Expat? 

I too was misdiagnosed, though with some justification on the evidence of my weight and age. I had real trouble with the medications, in spite of my best efforts, nothing worked until I started insulin. Now I'm on MDI, I'm much better off. I'd definitely consider going back on the full fat, including butter, yoghurt, bacon and leaving the skin on the chicken. Simply eating more may not help, it depends what you eat as well, or so I'm told.


----------

